# new room plans...



## chuckdee123 (Feb 21, 2010)

hey everyone, i've got another 1 or 2 months left on my current grow, and i'm starting to think about my next setup. i definitely want a veg and flower room separate. just to have plants ready to go into flower every harvest to make sure i'm perpetually high lol. 
so currently, i'm flowering in a 2x3 space with a 400w HPS. 
my original plan was to build a 3x3x6 diy tent/box, get a 600w HPS and flower in there. and use the 2x3 and the 400w to veg. 

after reading some in the lights section, i'm considering keeping the 400w to flower with and building a maybe 1.5x4x4 veg box, using T5's. 

i basically just want to have four plants vegging, take cuttings, take the 4 best cuttings and start vegging them as i move the 4 i took cutting from to flower. i figure i wont have to buy clones every time and i will get to harvest every 2 months or so, instead of 3 or 4 months. 

lemme know what you guys think, which way would you go? i'm thinking the t5's will save me electricity bill $$ and i heard they veg well....

thanks! :ccc:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 21, 2010)

I would do exactly that, sounds good.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2010)

In the veg cab I would use 2 2ft then 1 4ft t5's. 1 24" t5 set low for clones, the other set higher for mother plants.


----------

